
Ask HN: Companies selling consumer insights datasets - sherlock_h
What are some companies selling consumer insights datasets? The more granular the better. Think Edison email receipt data (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.edison.tech&#x2F;) or Yodlee credit card data
======
simplecomplex
Change.org sells the list of signatures for petitions (who signed what
petition).

